
Ask HN: Good textbooks or resources for learning Abstract Algebra? - SkyMarshal
Anyone who’s studied abstract algebra have any favorite textbooks or resources for learning it?  I want to better understand both the symbology and the concepts, particularly those that are prereqs to cryptography and category theory. I would love to find a “Calculus Made Easy” or “SICP” equivalent for abstract algebra - a text that explains it really well.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Abstract_algebra
======
ekr
Algebra by "Mac Lane & Birkhoff" was my favorite textbook in college. Really
thorough and not quite as dry as Dummit.

([https://www.amazon.com/Algebra-Chelsea-Publishing-
Saunders-L...](https://www.amazon.com/Algebra-Chelsea-Publishing-Saunders-
Lane/dp/0821816462))

Mac Lane was also the father of category theory.

------
omar_a1
Not sure that you'll find any "Made Easy"-type (abstract) algebra texts, but
my college textbook was "Introduction to Abstract Algebra", by W. Keith
Nicholson, for what it's worth.

------
pizza
If you don't get any better suggestions try Dummit and Foote.

------
koots
MIT ocw Abstract Algebra course

